# Biker/in oder Gruppe aus Erlangen



## Heinste (15. August 2006)

Servus,

wer hat Lust ein paar Runden in der Fränkischen (Pottenstein,..) zu drehen. Bin erst vor kurzem nach Erlangen gezogen, kenne aber schon ein paar Strecken. Aber ihr kennt bestimmt noch andere schöne Strecken.

Also wer hat Lust!

Sind derzeit eine kleine junge Gruppe (max. 3);mehr oder weniger trainiert . Vielleicht gibt es ja noch welche, die alleine Biken hassen (gerne auch Mädels). 

Stephan


----------



## SpongeBob (15. August 2006)

Hmm. Kommt ihr doch mal bei ner Nürnberger Tour mit, z.B. Do um 18.00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. August 2006)

kuck PM


----------



## Bombenkrator (16. August 2006)

bin aus erlangen fahre auch mit 2-3 leuten ab und zu hier rum.

schreib mich mal an vllt kennen wir uns ja schon von sehen...


----------



## drnojoke (19. August 2006)

Hallo,

Ich wohne zwar in Fürth aber Erlangen is für mich kein Problem.
Kenne mich aber nicht so gut aus - höchstens zum Walberle...
Ich würde mal vorschlagen wenn du wieder vor hast zu fahren schreib es hier mal in Forum oder am besten schick mir bitte eine PM, so verpasse ich es nicht  

MfG

Drnojoke


----------



## thyrax (19. August 2006)

Hi,
wohne zwar in Nürnberg aber zumindest am WoEnde ist Erlangen für mich kein Problem. Fände es schön mal nen neues Gebiet zu erkunden. War nämlich noch nie rund um Erlangen unterwegs. 
Touren kenne deshalb leider auch keine in der Richtung, aber einfach mal drauf los fahren und den zweiten Trail rechts rein kann auch ganz spannend sein 

Also einfach mal bescheid sagen wenn was geht bei euch.

Ciao, thyrax


----------



## dirie´l (19. August 2006)

Hi, wär auch gern mal für ein paar kleinere oder auch größere Runden mit Ausgangspunkt Erlangen zu haben... will endlich mal das bike auf Tourtauglichkeit testen, hab aber keine lust alleine zu fahrn   also... pm me


----------



## Heinste (20. August 2006)

Kenne leider ihr in Erlangen nur meine Abendrunde im Wald Richtung Dechsendorf. Aber wie wäre es mit der Pegnitz-Runde oder so! Vielleicht hat es nächstes WE ja gutes Wetter.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. August 2006)

kommt mal an dienstag 18h zum obi am südgelände.
2h runde richtung kalchtrails...


----------



## dirie´l (21. August 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> kommt mal an dienstag 18h zum obi am südgelände.
> 2h runde richtung kalchtrails...



Aje, ausgerechnet Dienstag 18 uhr... genau da hab ich training. Anderer seits wär es schon mal schön ne runde zu drehn.. naja mal sehn was das Wetter spontan da zu sagt. Du meinst schon den Obi am Kreisverkehr, ehemaliges US Gelände oder?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. August 2006)

yes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (21. August 2006)

hmm, schad, Dienstag geh  ich schon mit den Jungs vom DAV in Nürnberg biken. 
Dann aber ein andermal in Erlange.

Ciao, thyrax


----------



## dirie´l (21. August 2006)

moin, mittlerweile mehr interessierte da? wie gesagt ich machs mal vom Wetter abhängig, ich sag dann um 16 uhr hier bescheid


----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2006)

Hallo Stephan,
komme aus Forchheim und kenn mich recht gut in der Fränkischen aus. Können jederzeit eine Tour miteinander machen. Vor allem muss man nicht bis nach Pottenstein fahren. (Verkehr am Wochenende)
Melde dich halt einfach mal
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Tom:-) (22. August 2006)

mit dem bernd würd' ich net fahrn. der hat immer voll krasse ärger mit lodenwichtl.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2006)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem bernd würd' ich net fahrn. der hat immer voll krasse ärger mit lodenwichtl.



Also Stephan, das stimmt fei ned wos der do schreibd! Bin a richdiger Moundänbigeengel. Bin immer fridlich, frölich und näd zu jedm!!
Und du Dom wänsd nu amol die Leud räbälisch machsd haui där a bor Lüggn in dei Gebis nei! Do konsd dan blöd schaua du Orsch du darmischer!!!!
 

BS: Der Lodenwichtl wor obber wirgli a richtiger Hornochs! Jede Wildsau di der jochd hod mer Gribs und Onsdond wie des Rindviech!!!!!!

Salve
Wos isn etz mid Rodfohrn in der Frängischn gehd wos zam odder mussi ersd widder ausflibbn Zefix!!??


----------



## dirie´l (22. August 2006)

Saddamchen schrieb:
			
		

> Also Stephan, das stimmt fei ned wos der do schreibd! Bin a richdiger Moundänbigeengel. Bin immer fridlich, frölich und näd zu jedm!!
> Und du Dom wänsd nu amol die Leud räbälisch machsd haui där a bor Lüggn in dei Gebis nei! Do konsd dan blöd schaua du Orsch du darmischer!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Sachma redest du auch so? Das kann ja was werden heut um sechse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (22. August 2006)

hmm ja korrekte angaben gabs ja wohl nicht zu irgend einer tour


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. August 2006)

sagt mal, wer von euch war denn heute eigentlich dabei.
ich bekomm das mit den namen nicht so auf die reihe.
wer auch immer: stellt doch die paar bildchen hier rein...

schön wars


----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2006)

Also damit der nötige Ernst wieder Einkehr hält und nicht noch weiter 
Irritationen bzgl. meiner Sprache auftreten hätte ich mal kurz 3 Vorschläge.

Tour 1: Forchheim(Kellerwald) - Serlbach - Retternkanzel - Weigelshofen - Flugplatz Feuerstein - Reifenberg- RetternKanzel- Serlbach- Forchheim- Absacken am Kellerwald(Annafestgelände)
 ca. 25 Km mit 750 Hm

Tour 2: Reuth- Walberla-Leutenbach-Reisberg- Hundsboden- Wannbach-Buckenreut-Thoosmühle-Rödelfels- Wannbach-Hundsboden Leutenbach-Walberla-Reuth
ca 40 km mit 1200Hm

Tour3: Ebermanstadt-Ruine Neideck-Windischgailenreuth-Leutzdorf-Sachsenmühle-Engelhardsberg-Riesenburg-Doos-Köttweinsdorf Schottermühle-Engelhardberg- Oswaldhöhle-Oberfellendorf-Hummerstein-Ebermannstadt
ca.45km mit 1850Hm

Alle drei Touren haben ein paar ziemlich knifflige Abfahrten dabei und man sollte schon etwas sicher im Sattel sitzen. 

Tour 1 ist ideal für unter der Woche und zum Beschuppern. 

Tour 2 ist von der Zeit her aufs Wochenende zu legen, da man schon ein gutes Stück unterwegs ist.
Der Rückweg erfolgt zum größten Teil auf anderen Wegen. Nur die Zwischenziele sind die selben.

Tour 3 ist nicht am Sonntag zu empfehlen, da die Fränkische dann fest in der Hand der Kniestrumpfträger ist und es schon eng werden kann.
Ganz ohne Kondi macht das Teil nicht wirklich Spaß.

So wer jetzt auf was Bock hat einfach Melden und einem heiteren Ausflug lustiger Gesellen oder Gesellinen steht nichts im Wege.
Es sei den meine alter Freund Förster Schmalzbacke kreutzt unseren Weg und fackelt diesesmal nicht lange mit Drohungen sondern erschiest mich gleich. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Tom:-) (23. August 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, wer von euch war denn heute eigentlich dabei.
> ich bekomm das mit den namen nicht so auf die reihe.
> wer auch immer: stellt doch die paar bildchen hier rein...
> 
> schön wars


 
@saddamchen
ich wäre für tour3. wann soll das denn stattfinden? 

@wotan
damit du das mit den namen besser auf die reihe bekommst hier noch einmal meiner: Tom

gar nicht so schwer wa?

war 'ne nette kleine runde gestern. vielleicht lerne ich auf meine alten tage noch die technik des bergradfahrens. oder anders: style aus der angst geboren ...

 

greez
tom


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (23. August 2006)

Servus alle,


@ saddamchen
also Ich wäre bei der Tour 1 oder 2 dabei


Endlich mal ein Thread bei mir in der Nähe   


Gruß

Rossifumi


----------



## dirie´l (23. August 2006)

Ich, der mim liteville, achja und das eindeutigste Erkennungsmerkmal, mit ohne Klickies, bin Daniel  

Und die Runde gestern war wirklich klasse.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. August 2006)

Grüezi,
Hm!? Jetzt gibt es je einen Interesenten für Tour 1+2 und einen für Nr 3.
Mein Vorschlag wäre also vielleicht dann doch mit Tour 1 oder 2 zu starten. Ist vielleicht nicht wirklich sinnvoll gleich Tour 3 zu nehmen ohne schon eine Tour gemeinsam gefahren zu sein. Lieber etwas kürzer und noch etwas quatschen. Wobei Nr 2 von der Kondi her wirklich auch nicht ohne ist.
Tour 1 fahre ich heute Abend. 
Wer Bock hat kann vorbeikommen. 18:00 Annafestparkplatz. 
Tour 2 geht von der Dauer her nur Samstag oder Sonntag
Möglicher Termin Samstag 14:00 ; Sonntag 11:00

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## thyrax (23. August 2006)

Hi, 
würd alle drei Touren fahren. Kann allerdings in der Forchheimer Ecke nur am WoEnde da ich aus Nürnberg "anreise"  und halt nebenbei noch nen bisschen arbeiten muss.  
Bin das WoEnde jetzt leider net da aber sonst gerne.

Ciao, thyrax


----------



## Bombenkrator (23. August 2006)

ich hab gedacht hier gehts um erlanger strecken, touren  

jetzt geht das ja alles schon auswärts


----------



## Heinste (23. August 2006)

Hi Wotan,

war auch gestern noch bei euch dabei! Grünes Trikot, Bulls Fahrrad!!! = Stephan!!

War eine super Runde!

Fürth--> an der Veste ist aber auch nicht schlecht! Da haben wir heute unsere Runde gedreht.

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gedacht hier gehts um erlanger strecken, touren
> 
> jetzt geht das ja alles schon auswärts


Ned rummjammern!!
Es ging los mit der Frage nach ein paar Runden in der Fränkischen.
Salve


----------



## Axalp (30. August 2006)

Wer hat am kommenden Wochenende Bock auf eine Runde Erlangen-Hetzles und zurück?

Bin schon eine Weile in Erlangen am Start und suche auch noch gleichgesinnte, sprich jemand für lockere Feierabendrunden (kein Marathon-Training, kein Downhill) oder mal eine größere Tour am WE durch die Fränkische.

Meldets Euch einfach,

mfg

Axalp


----------



## Bombenkrator (30. August 2006)

ja würd ich mitfahren, auch wenn ich doppelt so jung bin wie ihr seit warscheinlich  

ich würd sagen samstag, stellt sich aber noch raus wann ich zeit hab.
entweder samstag oder sonntag

naja meld dich mal


----------



## drnojoke (30. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mitfahren. Aber Erlangen - Hetzles und zurück ist ein wenig langweilig oder? Ich würde da lieber weiter zum Walberle fahren. Bin die Strecke das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren gefahren deswegen bin ich nicht der ideale Guide. Aber habe ne Mappe von der Gegend. Im zweifelsfall suchen wir halt n bissi 

Also meldet euch falls Ihr noch andere Vorschläge habt 


MfG

Drnojoke


----------



## dirie´l (30. August 2006)

Moin,

ne Runde ab Erlangen? Super! Samstag wäre auch bei mir gut. Allerdings bin ich etwas Wasserscheu also nich so der Regenfahrer und kann Konditionsmäßig auch nur grad so mit halten. Aber für ne Tour bin ich grundsätzlich gern zu haben


----------



## thyrax (30. August 2006)

Hi, wäre am Wochenende auch für ne Tour zu haben. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir rel. egal. 
Ciao, thyrax


----------



## Axalp (31. August 2006)

drnojoke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne mitfahren. Aber Erlangen - Hetzles und zurück ist ein wenig langweilig oder? Ich würde da lieber weiter zum Walberle fahren. Bin die Strecke das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren gefahren deswegen bin ich nicht der ideale Guide. Aber habe ne Mappe von der Gegend. Im zweifelsfall suchen wir halt n bissi
> 
> ...



Da ich völlig außer Form bin und seit 2 Wochen kein Bike mehr gesehen hab' wollt ich es erstmal langsam angehen lassen und nicht mehr als 3h fahren. 
Wäre trotzdem cool, wenn man zumindest zusammen losfahren könnte. 
(Mit Hetzles ist übrigens der Berg gemeint und nicht das Dorf)


----------



## dirie´l (31. August 2006)

Also wetteronline und wetter.com geben beide grünes Licht für Samstag  

Wäre also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit dabei... Wie siehts denn nun aus mit strecken? Also ich wär schon für ein paar schnuckelige singletrails vielleicht den ein oder anderen kicker? Ich kenn bisher eigentlich nur die Kalchtrails von den Zabo Jungs... und hab deshalb keine Ahnung was hier in der nähe noch zur Debatte steht.

Welche Uhrzeit wolltet ihr denn so los? Treffpunkt?

Achja und wenn am morgigen Freitag noch kurzfristig jemand lust hätte... wär ich auch dabei.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## weichling (31. August 2006)

dirie´l schrieb:
			
		

> Also wetteronline und wetter.com geben beide grünes Licht für Samstag
> 
> Wäre also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit dabei... Wie siehts denn nun aus mit strecken? Also ich wär schon für ein paar schnuckelige singletrails vielleicht den ein oder anderen kicker? Ich kenn bisher eigentlich nur die Kalchtrails von den Zabo Jungs... und hab deshalb keine Ahnung was hier in der nähe noch zur Debatte steht.
> 
> ...


Also,

ich hätte auch Zeit.
Am Samstag kann erst ab 14:15 am Obi-Kreisel. Am Sonntag kann ich den 
ganzen Tag. Freitag geht erst ab 17:00 Uhr bei mir. Trails kenn ich auch ein paar. 

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirie´l (1. September 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> ich hätte auch Zeit.
> Am Samstag kann erst ab 14:15 am Obi-Kreisel. Am Sonntag kann ich den
> ...



Hi, also Freitag 17 Uhr wär bei mir eigentlich ganz gut. Ich wär auf jeden fall dabei für ne kleine Runde Größenordnung 2 Stunden, ab Obi Kreisl? Dann laufen wir uns endlich mal über den Weg wenn wir beide das Liteville dabei haben 

Samstag fänd ich 14, 15 uhr auch okay... zeitlich bin ich am Samstag eigentlich ziemlich unabhängig. Aber langsam sollten wir das schon mal festlegen.

Dann werf ich jetzt einfach mal Samstag 14:30 Obi Kreisl in den Raum. Einwände?


----------



## Axalp (1. September 2006)

Samstag 14.30 geht zunächst mal klar.

Da ich aus Bubenreuth komme wär's mir lieber sich z.B. um 14.45 Uhr bei den Kellern zu treffen falls das o.k. ist.

[edit] Am Hetzles gibt's übrigens 'ne kleine Downhillstrecke mit dem ein oder anderen Kicker dazwischen


----------



## dirie´l (1. September 2006)

Axalp schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag 14.30 geht zunächst mal klar.
> 
> Da ich aus Bubenreuth komme wär's mir lieber sich z.B. um 14.45 Uhr bei den Kellern zu treffen falls das o.k. ist.
> 
> [edit] Am Hetzles gibt's übrigens 'ne kleine Downhillstrecke mit dem ein oder anderen Kicker dazwischen



An den Kellern wäre auch okay für mich, muss ich bloß wieder in voller Montur durch die Stadt gondeln


----------



## drnojoke (1. September 2006)

Sers,

ich muss für Samstag absagen, fahre dafür Sonntag die Runde vom Reo fahrer ausm Local Touren Thread (Fürth Alte Veste 10:30). Ist für mich näher da ich aus Fürth komme. Aber ich werde auf jeden fall mal den Weg Erlangen - Walberle erkunden und werde euch dann mal bescheid sagen wegen ner Tour.

MfG

Drnojoke


----------



## thyrax (1. September 2006)

Hi, 
wäre Samstag evtl. auch dabei. Kenne mich aber in Erlangen nicht aus. Wo sind denn die "Kellern"? Ist das da wo die Bergkirchweih ist? 

Ciao, thyrax


----------



## dirie´l (1. September 2006)

thyrax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wäre Samstag evtl. auch dabei. Kenne mich aber in Erlangen nicht aus. Wo sind denn die "Kellern"? Ist das da wo die Bergkirchweih ist?
> 
> Ciao, thyrax



Hi, ja "An den Kellern" is diese lange straße am Burgberg entlang wo immer die Bergkirchweih ist. Fragt sich nur wo wir uns da treffen wollen, die Straße is lang und wenn grad keine Kerwa is nicht wieder zu erkennen  

Hat jetzt noch jemand interesse wegen heute 17 uhr?

@Weichling, ich müsst langsam bescheid wissen ob das dann okay is heute am Obi Kreisl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (1. September 2006)

ok dann weis ich wenigstens schonmal so ungefähr die Richtung. Alles andere wird sich finden. Für heute 17Uhr ists mir zu knapp da ich aus Nürnberg komme, arbeiten muss und mein Radl nicht dabei hab. 

Als denn bis morgen vielleicht. thyrax


----------



## weichling (1. September 2006)

dirie´l schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ja "An den Kellern" is diese lange straße am Burgberg entlang wo immer die Bergkirchweih ist. Fragt sich nur wo wir uns da treffen wollen, die Straße is lang und wenn grad keine Kerwa is nicht wieder zu erkennen
> 
> Hat jetzt noch jemand interesse wegen heute 17 uhr?
> 
> @Weichling, ich müsst langsam bescheid wissen ob das dann okay is heute am Obi Kreisl.


Sorry,
war grad bis gerade im Stress
17:00 wird knapp, Ist 17:30 noch o.k.  Vorher wird zu knapp bei mir.
weichling


----------



## dirie´l (1. September 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,
> war grad bis gerade im Stress
> 17:00 wird knapp, Ist 17:30 noch o.k.  Vorher wird zu knapp bei mir.
> weichling



Hi, is kein ding, wir müssen heut auch nicht fahren, wenns bei dir heut nich so gut rein passt.

Also ist deine Entscheidung 17:30 heute oder doch lieber erst morgen, sag bescheid.


----------



## weichling (1. September 2006)

dirie´l schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, is kein ding, wir müssen heut auch nicht fahren, wenns bei dir heut nich so gut rein passt.
> 
> Also ist deine Entscheidung 17:30 heute oder doch lieber erst morgen, sag bescheid.


Nix da, heut wird gefahren. 17:30 Obi Kreisel. Ohne Licht. Bis 20:00 Uhr
sieht man was. 


Bis gleich
 weichling.


----------



## dirie´l (1. September 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da, heut wird gefahren. 17:30 Obi Kreisel. Ohne Licht. Bis 20:00 Uhr
> sieht man was.
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, bin da


----------



## Bombenkrator (1. September 2006)

gut, morgen dann 14:30 bei den kellern? was praktisch wäre wenn man sich gleich dort treffen könnte wo man mit dem auto aus der stadt hochfahren kann bei dem hauptweg der hoch geht. (wo es links zu den kellern und rechts zu den fahrgeschäften geht wenn bergkirchweih ist)


----------



## dirie´l (1. September 2006)

So,  die Runde war schön, kaum matsch.

Wie siehts nu aus morgen? 14:30-15 uhr an den kellern? Wo genau? Wo hin? Wer kommt mit?

Langsam wirds zeit!


----------



## Bombenkrator (1. September 2006)

hi,

vereinfachen wir mal die sache. 

wir treffen uns unten bei der eisdiele vor dem burgberg (wird wohl jeder bergsäufer kennen) um 14:30-14:45 uhr.

ich glaub den treffpunkt wird jeder kennen der schon einmal dort war.


----------



## Axalp (1. September 2006)

Wann: 15 Uhr

Wo: An der Kreuzung Kellerbroadway und Straße runter in die Stadt (am Altstädter Schießhaus, falls das jemand kennt) *click*

wohin: Ich würde Hetzleser Berg vorschlagen - kann man aber auch nochmal morgen diskutieren

wer fährt mit: Ich, sofern man das fahren nennen kann...


----------



## dirie´l (1. September 2006)

Axalp schrieb:
			
		

> Wann: 15 Uhr
> 
> Wo: An der Kreuzung Kellerbroadway und Straße runter in die Stadt (am Altstädter Schießhaus, falls das jemand kennt) *click*
> 
> ...



Hi, bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (2. September 2006)

bin auch dabei (so ich denn den treffpunkt finde  )


----------



## Bombenkrator (10. September 2006)

hat mal wieder wer lust auf ne erlanger tour?

wenn ja wohin?
wann?
usw...


schreibt was.


----------



## thyrax (11. September 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> hat mal wieder wer lust auf ne erlanger tour?
> 
> wenn ja wohin?
> wann?
> usw...




Hi,

ja schon. Aber Erlangen geht bei mir zu dieser Jahreszeit (früh dunkel) leider nur am WoEnde (komme aus Nürnberg und muss ja auch mal arbeiten  )

Also bis dann denn.
Henning

p.s. War vorletzten Samstag um 15Uhr (naja 15:08  ) am Treffpunkt bei den Kellern, aber es war sonst leider keiner da  . Seid ihr nicht gefahren oder wart ihr schon weg ?


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. September 2006)

hi,


wir waren viertel vor drei da,
 haben 20minuten gewartet und sind dann weg  
also genau 3minuten bevor du gekommen bist 

jo dann nächsten samstag vielleicht?


----------



## lowfat (11. September 2006)

Morgen, Dienstag 18:00 Uhr Kreisel am Obi. Wir nehmen zur Sicherheit schon Lampen mit.


----------



## Heinste (11. September 2006)

Versuche es auch wieder dabei zu sein. Nach Stress, Regen und Urlaub, ist eine Runde ganz gut! Habt ihr Stirnlampen dabei?


----------



## dubbel (11. September 2006)

ja.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. September 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ja.


soso, der dubbel kommt also auch mal wieder ????
schei$$e ist das dunkel draussen...


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. September 2006)

geilomat ich bau mir ne flutlichtanlage ans fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirie´l (12. September 2006)

ich überleg grad ob ich doch mit kommen soll, einfach um mit meinem Scheinwerfer an zu geben


----------



## dubbel (12. September 2006)

mir fällt grad ein, dass mein akku gar nicht am ladegerät hängt...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. September 2006)

du fährst doch eh immer lichtschatten.


----------



## dubbel (12. September 2006)

ich fahr doch eh schneller als das licht.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. September 2006)

deswegen biste so jung geblieben


----------



## ND! (12. September 2006)

wir fahren heut einfach so schnell, das wir in der zeit rückwärts reisen.
dann könn mer die lampen gleich zu haus lassen und gehen am ende der runde noch gemütlich frühstücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. September 2006)

noch was: 
hat noch jemand nen helmhalter übrig für heut abend?
hab grad meinen jahresvorrat an kabelbindern um helm und lampe gewickelt, aber so richtig überzeugend ist das nicht...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. September 2006)

tesa!!


----------



## Heinste (12. September 2006)

Kann leider nicht kommen, denn der Akku ist leer! Wäre ein Blindflug!


----------



## Bombenkrator (12. September 2006)

soo, wieder zurück


das war eine extrem harte tour mit meinem dirtbike  
muss mir irgendwas überlegen damit das besser wird


----------



## lowfat (12. September 2006)

Du hattest auch einen echten Nachteil mit Deiner 3kg-Gabel...


----------



## Blackcycle (13. September 2006)

Ja war ne nette Tour. 
Und wer war die unbekannte Frau, die ne Platzrunde gedreht hat und sich dann doch nicht getraut hat?  Bitte outen


----------



## dubbel (13. September 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> muss mir irgendwas überlegen damit das besser wird


erst mal die sattelstütze ein stück weiter rausziehen.


----------



## dirie´l (15. September 2006)

Ist für Sonntag jemand zu finden? Uhrzeit egal.


----------



## Heinste (15. September 2006)

wenn das Wetter und meine Beine mitspielen, bin ich dabei
Wann willst los?


----------



## thyrax (15. September 2006)

n'Abend,

wäre auch dabei und hoffe, dass ich diesmal pünktlich bin.

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. September 2006)

> Ist für Sonntag jemand zu finden? Uhrzeit egal.



wenn ihr um 10h in N am steinbrüchlein seid, können wir was für eure
dirtbikes tun...


----------



## dirie´l (16. September 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr um 10h in N am steinbrüchlein seid, können wir was für eure
> dirtbikes tun...



ich nehm an, N steht für Nbg? Auch ne möglichkeit ab Erlangen?


----------



## thyrax (16. September 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr um 10h in N am steinbrüchlein seid, können wir was für eure dirtbikes tun...




hmm du willst also wohl mehr springen und so? Ist nicht ganz so mein Fall. Würd lieber ne schöne Tour mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil machen. Gerne auch rund um Erlangen und gerne auch länger und weiter.

@wotan: Fährst du morgen auf jeden Fall ab Steinbrüchlein?

Bis dann denn,
Henning


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. September 2006)

ja, auf jeden fall und nicht weiter weg als max. 400m vomparkplatz


----------



## lowfat (17. September 2006)

@ wotan
heile bleiben! Wir brauchen Dich noch am nächsten Wochenende!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. September 2006)

so mein plan


----------



## dirie´l (17. September 2006)

sonst keiner mehr interesse ab erlangen? 15 uhr? Ich brauch nen Vorwand um mich vorm Basketball drücken zu können


----------



## OldSchool (17. September 2006)

Hi Leute, 

würde auch heute um 15 Uhr mit fahren (wo ist der Treffpunkt genau?).

Komme aus Eckental und muss bis spätestens 14 Uhr wissen ob was zusammen kommt.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## dirie´l (17. September 2006)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> würde auch heute um 15 Uhr mit fahren (wo ist der Treffpunkt genau?).
> 
> ...



Also 15 uhr wär für mich okay, allerdings kenn ich die strecken nicht, wenn dann müsste schon noch jemand mit kommen der sich aus kennt. Andernfalls hätte es wohl kaum Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (17. September 2006)

@dirie,

Kennne schon ein paar Strecken die wir fahren könnten.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## dirie´l (17. September 2006)

Also von mir aus können wir uns um 15 uhr am Obi Kreisl treffen. Ne kleine Runde...


----------



## OldSchool (17. September 2006)

ok,
15 Uhr am OBI Kreisel


----------



## dirie´l (17. September 2006)

gut, bis gleich


----------



## Hanny (18. September 2006)

Hi Leute

Würd gern bei euch mitfahren, wann und wo is mir ziemlich egal muss bloss hinkommen, bin 17 .


----------



## dirie´l (18. September 2006)

Hanny schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Würd gern bei euch mitfahren, wann und wo is mir ziemlich egal muss bloss hinkommen, bin 17 .



Seas, bist du zufällig einer von der Gruppe, die Oldschool und ich bei den Kalchreuther Trails getroffen haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanny (18. September 2006)

Nein, bin sonst nur mit ein paar freunden unseren bukel hier hoch und runter gefahren.


----------



## dirie´l (18. September 2006)

Aso, naja denn, trotzdem mal von mir aus bist du herzlich willkommen wenn wir denn mal ne tour zu stande bringen. Bei mir is es grundsätzlich ne Zeitfrage, da ich neben der Schule auch noch vier mal die Woche Training hab und das Training meist zu den Zeiten ist, wo die andern biken gehen. Heißt, Di,Do,Sa,So jeweils 18-21 uhr... Aber wenn mal jemand lust hat, lässt es sich trotzdem meistens einrichten, dass ich auch teil nehmen kann  . Da du 17 bist, nehm ich an, du gehst noch zur Schule und hast dementsprechend auch unter der Woche mal Zeit. Bei mir is eigentlich unter der Woche der Mittwoch/Freitag Nachmittag/Abend ganz gut. Wenn du also vielleicht am Freitag lust hast, könn wir mal ne runde drehen....


----------



## Hanny (18. September 2006)

ja gerne auf jeden fall. Bin halt nicht so trainiert da kam jemand mit mir fährt und ich alein meist wenig lust hab, aber dass kann sich ja änder. Du hast recht ich geh noch zur Schule und hab auch Nachmittags Zeit (außer do schule bis um 5+Hausaufgaben)


----------



## dirie´l (18. September 2006)

Hanny schrieb:


> ja gerne auf jeden fall. Bin halt nicht so trainiert da kam jemand mit mir fährt und ich alein meist wenig lust hab, aber dass kann sich ja änder. Du hast recht ich geh noch zur Schule und hab auch Nachmittags Zeit (außer do schule bis um 5+Hausaufgaben)



Jo is bei mir nich viel anders, die leute mit denen ich so gefahren bin, fahren alle schon länger und ham ne ganz andere Kondition, somit war ich also immer Schlusslicht


----------



## Hanny (18. September 2006)

Nun gut ich war zwar bei unser gruppe immer vorne mit dabei, aber des war ein Wahlkurs vom Gymi wo die anderen einfach nicht besser waren  und wir alle die erstenmale gefahren sind. Dieser Wahlkurs findet bloß nicht wirklich regelmäßig statt (es gibt ihn immer noch und ich bin auch wieder dabei) und unser Gelände ist nicht sonderlich umfangreich, dafür kenn ich jetzt jeden Weg bei uns persölich.

Woll ma des am Freitag gleich festmachen ich hab um 1 aus  und kenn mich in Erlangen nicht besonders gut aus (erst recht nicht von wo man eine tour startet) also schlag du was vor.


----------



## dirie´l (18. September 2006)

Hanny schrieb:


> Nun gut ich war zwar bei unser gruppe immer vorne mit dabei, aber des war ein Wahlkurs vom Gymi wo die anderen einfach nicht besser waren  und wir alle die erstenmale gefahren sind. Dieser Wahlkurs findet bloß nicht wirklich regelmäßig statt (es gibt ihn immer noch und ich bin auch wieder dabei) und unser Gelände ist nicht sonderlich umfangreich, dafür kenn ich jetzt jeden Weg bei uns persölich.
> 
> Woll ma des am Freitag gleich festmachen ich hab um 1 aus  und kenn mich in Erlangen nicht besonders gut aus (erst recht nicht von wo man eine tour startet) also schlag du was vor.



Naja quatschen wir in icq weiter


----------



## Bombenkrator (19. September 2006)

hey, machen wir ne tour aus. hät auch lust mitzufahren. aber erlangen natürlich


----------



## dirie´l (19. September 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> hey, machen wir ne tour aus. hät auch lust mitzufahren. aber erlangen natürlich



jo, hab hanni mittlerweile auch in icq, also ich hatte so an freitag 15 uhr gedacht. Machen wir aber morgen oder am Donnerstag noch fest aus.


----------



## Axalp (21. September 2006)

Freitag kann ich leider nicht. MUSS arbeiten.....

Wie schaut's bei Euch am Sonntag aus?

Strecke und Dauer ist "fast" völlig egal.

mfG

Axalp


----------



## Bombenkrator (22. September 2006)

also wer kommt alles um 15uhr zum cinestar brunnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (28. September 2006)

hi leute,

also ich wär mal für eine kleine tour die nächste woche oder so.  

wann? wenn ihr zeit habt
wohin? müsst ihr entscheiden 


also schlagt was vor  

als treffpunkt schlag ich die kellermeile am berg oben vor (wie letztens auch schon).


----------



## Axalp (29. September 2006)

Wie schaut's kommenden Mittwoch so gegen 17.30 Uhr aus? Zur Sicherheit müsste man halt schon die Beleuchtung an den Start bringen.


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. September 2006)

jo das geht klar  

treffpunkt wie letztes mal.


----------



## dirie´l (29. September 2006)

Mittwoch wär mir zwar auch recht, allerdings würd ich mal so den dienstag in den Raum werfen, Feiertag? Könnte man schon früher los.

Ist nur ein Vorschlag, macht es nicht von mir abhängig, da ich mein Kommen vom Wetter und dem Wohlwollen meiner Lehrer abhängig mache


----------



## Heinste (7. Oktober 2006)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag eine Runde in der Nähe von Schnaittach (um die Festung Rothenberg) zu drehen?


----------

